# Gill rot?



## je760 (May 6, 2010)

Is this gill rot? First it started with 2 fish with rapid breathing, and soon it spread to half of my other fish. At first I thought it was gill flukes but I looked online and the major symptom of scratching did not happen at all. I added more salt to the tank (1 tablespoon per 5 gallons) and also added Melafix, but the rapid breathing continues and the gill plates start to rot. This is the worst fish I have that has the rapid breathing:










What can be done to save the rest of the fish? The water parameters are good: Ammonia = 0, Nitrite = 0, Nitrate = 20, ph: 6.8. I'll do another water change.


----------



## je760 (May 6, 2010)

Just want to post a quick update. Melafix did not do anything and mortality continued until I used quick cure - that seems to stop things getting worse. I'll have to see if it cures the condition or just halts it.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I am sorry to hear about your fish, and sorry I had not seen this sooner. I have very good luck with using para Guard. It is used for ecto-parasites and external fungal/bacterial/viral lesions. I hope that the quick cure works for you and good luck.


----------

